# Magnus Models distributed by LGB



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

As many probably know, Magnus manufactured some very unique locomotives for sale by LGB between 1977 and 1983.
One locomotive per year - quantity limited to 100 pieces each, all hand-built and in the price range of around $5000.- give or take.


I just uploaded the LGB/Magnus brochure (green cover) as well as the Magnus brochure (blue cover) to the database in case anyone is interested:
http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english

Shown under "New Images" and ou can download the complete brochure.
Beautiful and some very unique locos. 


Knut


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Never knew that Knut! Thanks for sharing. 
These were also very different locomotives as the 'usual' American or European products. China, Columbia, Argentine, Mozambique South Africa etc etc. Very beautiful...


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Knut:


but it is correct that currently you only hav ethe front cover and two engines on that link. Good info, I never knew either that Magnus was once distributed by LGB. I was almost an owner of a Magnus car. A friend of mine travel 2001 (after 9/11) to Germany) and he bought a car for me, but the "feerless" airlines forced him to make it checked luggage, needless to say once he took the package in Boston from the belt the car was in pieces







.

So no Magnus for me


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 15 Aug 2011 03:16 PM 
Knut:


but it is correct that currently you only have the front cover and two engines on that link. Good info, I never knew either that Magnus was once distributed by LGB.


Axel,

There are three download links on the GBDB Page that shows the catalog with the green cover.
The first link will download the complete catalog, not just the front cover, but two of the locos show up in three pieces the way the catalog is made.
I wasn't smart enough (or maybe Adobe Acrobat isn't) to show those two locos like the large fold out page as it is in the catalog so I added a single complete pdf file of each one of those two locos as the next two download links.
Maybe I should have another crack at trying to incorporate that all in one pdf - every time I tried that only the first third of the large pdf showed up - it's like Acrobat can't create a pdf folder with different size pdf's.


And your other comment - Magnus products weren't really distributed by LGB. These seven locos were commissioned by LGB and built by Magnus, similar to the locos that LGB commissioned Aster to build in 1989 and later.
These "Magnus" locos were built between 1977 and 1983 by Christian Höhne, he later, in 1985, founded the Magnus company to continue building other locos of this type as well as standard gauge equipment.
If you type 'Magnus' into the GBDB search filed you will get 58 Magbus items that are currently in the database including the actual models of the Argentinian and Chinese Magnus locos.


What I found out since I posted the catalog is that all of these seven locos were actually manufactured, I was wondering since some of them I had never seen before on ebay or anywhere else, however, it's very unlikely that for any of them the 100 quantity was reached, more like 30 to 40. Höhne just didn't have the manufacturing capacity to actually built a 100 of each. The locos of the same type were also not always itentical. The one for the Indian State Railway for instance was built in the colour scheme as shown in the catalogue but als in black and red and alsomin all black.

And there were small changes made to some of them as well - I'm told the Argentinian one in the catalog picture and the one in the database are slightly different - haven't checked that though.

That Argentinian loco is currently in German ebay and has been offered for sale for quite a while:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnus-Hohne-Spu...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item2307c6a00c

Knut


----------

